# How come no one mentions these boats?



## Wannabuild (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm looking to build a boat- I'm pretty sold on the Envi Recon or *******. Has anyone done either build? Both are micro skiffs yet I haven't seen mention of either on this site...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

You can barely find mention of them on google. It looks like a designer that might do more one off custom stuff. Have any been built? Or is it just a design concept? 
Just speculation, but I think most want to build a know, proven design. Small boats are harder to get right then larger ones, with such limited space to move things performance is hard to nail down.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

From the looks of their website your boat builder will be between the ages of 5 and 15.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Their website is comical. They have almost have a boat for each linear foot from 13'-40'!
1-13'
2-14'
1-15.5'
2-16'
2-17'
2-19'
3-21'
1-22'
1-23'
1-24'
1-25'
1-26'
3-27'
1-30'
1-33'
1-35'
1-36'
1-40'
18 different lengths and 26 different models to choose from! and 90% of them are renderings. Only seen a handful of actual pics from their builds. Also a lot of poor design elements especially in the dragonfly 15.5'. That thing has got to be a joke. Who in their right mind puts a trolling motor in the middle of a deck when trying to flyfish? Have these guys thought this through?


----------



## Wannabuild (Jun 16, 2017)

Although I do not see their website as comical, you do have some fair points. I'm just looking for information about them. I do not have any information on what has been built from them. Can you offer other suggestions as to what I may look at to build? I'm fairly set on a 14 ft flats boat but have not had a whole lot of luck finding plans or kits. Most of what I have seen out their is 15 ft. and up and modifying plans can lead to unintended consequences.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Here ya go. 

http://bateau.com/flats_fishing.php

Search this forum, there's a few complete build threads from Bateau.


----------



## Wannabuild (Jun 16, 2017)

I've seen their fs14ls, it may fits my needs. After viewing a video of someone on their sk14 it became a definite no. Everything else is just too big.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Check out this thread. probably the nicest and cleanest homemade skiff out there. Designs from Tim Smith but not sure of his other designs or even if he has a 14'. 

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/build-thread-osprey-18-flats-skiff.17438/


----------



## Skiff Junky (Oct 6, 2015)

You might want to sit back and see what these guys do.

http://cernyyachtdesign.com/power/swift-skiff-series/kahala-skiff/

Think same design but just a bit bigger.


----------



## Wannabuild (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks. Didn't come across that one yet. Seems like it may be suitable but only computer renderings so far...


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

From what I understand Envi builds or provides plans for cold molded customs. There is actually quite a bit of information on some of the models that have been documented with build threads. These are extremely custom boats.


----------



## Wannabuild (Jun 16, 2017)

You are correct but I have not found any build threads for their boats that I am interested in. I actually spent over an hour the phone with them the other day. They seem like am awesome group of people and very genuine.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Is this your first build? If so stick with a stitch and glue design from bateau.com, or maybe glen-l. These are all proven designs built dozens, sometimes hundreds of times. It would be hard to beat an FS14 as an all around shallow utility skiff.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Wannabuild said:


> You are correct but I have not found any build threads for their boats that I am interested in. I actually spent over an hour the phone with them the other day. They seem like am awesome group of people and very genuine.


There are a few very detailed ones on the thull truth


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

Wannabuild said:


> You are correct but I have not found any build threads for their boats that I am interested in. I actually spent over an hour the phone with them the other day. They seem like am awesome group of people and very genuine.


I just read through a lot of the Envi sight and it's very impressive. They don't sell just plans, but plans along with a CNC cut kit for a lot of the hull structure. I have no idea of the cost to build one of their small skiffs, but they seem to have a great program for continued follow up and assistance during the entire build process, including real time computer assistance with a technician discussing any problems you're having. Seems like a good outfit. A lot depends on how much time you have, and the tools you own and know how to use. The Bateau stitch and glue boats would be an easier first time build, not sure of cost comparisons. I've built the FS18, FS14 Low Sheer, and the SK14, and from what you've said the FS14 LS would be a good choice, and if you have any questions I'd be more than happy to answer. If you're anywhere near Vero Fl. my FS14 is at the Boat Builder Central warehouse if you want to see it. I never got the chance to put a motor on it before I sold it, but it weighs approx. 250-275 lbs., draft with a 20hp 4 stroke should be 4.5, overall length on deck came to 13' 8" and max beam was 63" These are very easy to build, the support is excellent, and the forum very helpful. You won't regret building one of their boats, They're light, strong, and perform well. Good luck with whatever you decide. Mike


----------



## Gamecock89 (May 30, 2015)

I seem to recall a thread on tht where a man bought a plan from them only to encounter some major design flaws. I don't want to slander envi boats but do your research. There are plenty of proven designs out there to fit any niche you have.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

There is a boat that was built from these plans. Well, not exactly: The guy bought the plans from a designer and then the designer sold the plans to Envi. So in a round about way one was built.

I also think it is the best build on this forum.

The build thread is titled Garage built skiff in MD by Rosco

Here it is: https://www.microskiff.com/threads/garage-built-skiff-in-southern-maryland.17406/


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Didn't Rosco from MD build one on here?

Sorry, did see the post above.


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Someone mention a ******* skiff?


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Charleston's finest


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

The one guy didn't even spill his drink!! LOL


----------



## Wannabuild (Jun 16, 2017)

Hey Seapro. I would love to see it. I live a short drive up the coast in Melbourne.


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

Wannabuild said:


> Hey Seapro. I would love to see it. I live a short drive up the coast in Melbourne.


You can see my FS14 LS at the Boat Builder Central warehouse in Vero. the address is 1360 Old Dixie Highway, SW# 103, Phone is 772-770-1225. They would be more than happy to show you the boat, plus Reid is currently building the FS18 on sight. If you're interested in seeing my FS18 or the Sk14, I'm in Flagler Beach. Just give me a call if you want to stop by. So you know, I go by Seaslug on the Bateau builders forum, but the name is Mike. My cell is 386-864-0720


----------

